# I'm 17 and trying to become a professional classical singer



## JessKirbyMusic (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey There,

My name is Jess Kirby,

Please check out my youtube videos and my facebook page...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jess-Kirby/155235797821308

http://www.youtube.com/user/jesskirbymusic


----------

